# Gloves with gel and padding



## NA1NSXR (May 8, 2008)

I've been riding for over 10 years, and I have always used half finger gloves with good amounts of padding, and more recently, gel.

I am going to make the switch to full finger gloves though, and I am pretty happy about the performance of my old gloves so I will likely just get the full finger versions of my old gloves.

I did notice though, while browsing and also looking online, that gloves with gel and padding are marketed towards road riders, while most gloves for mountain biking don't have any padding or gel. I know people have said it is a control issue, but for me, I am comfortable with padded gloves and don't have any control issues.

I want to know what the elaborated reasoning is behind for different kinds of gloves used in different kinds of cycling and also, if there is any reason for me not to get the full finger versions of my old gel gloves, which I am comfortable with, but are marketed for road riding.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

I always wear half-finger gloves with as much padding/gel on the root of the palm, as possible, for mountain biking. No problem I know of with them.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you are comfortable with something, why not keep using it.

I always use full finger gloves: I've crashed and landed on my hands often enough, on trails and pavement, to appreciate the protection full finger gloves gives my hands.

I tried using padded gloves but the palm felt too bulky for my taste. It made it harder for me to grip the bar and just felt weird. My hands are not particularly large.

On the road, the pressure between hands and bar is probably more static (less variation due to constant turning and bumps). Any issues with circulation and pressure points have more time to build up, even though you have possibilities to change the hand positions on a drop bar.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

For me there's no comparing my needs for a glove on my road bike vs mountain bike. I use no padding full finger gloves on my mountain bike as I have fat tires, a suspension fork and big cushy Oury grips. No need for anything but a good thin glove to control it all with. 

OTOH on my road bike I use a half-finger gel pad glove because my cork wrap on a rigid fork with skinny tires just makes it that much easier to put up with the padding in the glove.


----------



## 2WheelMark (Aug 3, 2008)

What you will need is dependant on two things, How much weight you carry on your hands and the phisiology of you hands, if you have circulation probs or are prone to CT.

The weight carried by road riders is a bit mor prominant due to the aggressive positioning on the bike, Mtb tends to sit more upright which takes weight off the hands. Your positioning on your bike may put more weight on your hands.

I would suggest that if you wish to ride with gel than do it there is no reason not to. If you would like to try no gel full fingers than ride with your old gloves in a jersy pocket for the first few outings to see if your hands like it. I ride with no padding full finger gloves, and would ditch those except for the way my hands slide on the grips when sweaty, (I found this out the hard way)


----------



## sortasexy (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you guys recommend some durable gel gloves, my serfas RX are ripped to shreds after just a few rides, and I guess I shouldn't have used them as stand ins for my harbinger lifting gloves a couple of times. Appreciate it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I recommend Mechanix gloves that are sold at Lowes. I bought the impact protection with a gel padding, but I didn't like the padding much at first, but now after a year it doesn't bother me at all. It's just not as bulky. I've wrecked in them a few times and they've held up great. They're some what expensive 20-25 dollars roughly, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## sortasexy (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick recommendation, I have to do some plumbing repair tomorrow and will look for them.


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

Full finger for all the aforementioned reasons above. I find that with mountain bike suspension, you rely less on your gloves to dampen vibration. Also depending on the size of your hands, extra padding can make reaching for the brakes and shifter more difficult. Maybe it's personal preference, but I like having as little between my hands and the grips for control when things are technical.

Pearl Izumi has a nice full finger glove that has one small gel pad on the base of your palm, enough to help with numbing after a long ride, but not in the way for good grip and control.


----------



## 2WheelMark (Aug 3, 2008)

How fast are you guys going that you speak of vibration as a problem, I dont get it. When im on my couch and I sit on my leg it goes numb. Was I sitting to fast? Is has to do with the ergonomics of the rider cockpit, and how much weight one places one ones hands, this cuts off circulation and hands go numb. Suspention forks have nothing to do with this. I can ride my rigid bike all day with nonpadded gloves. My motorcycle will send vibs through the bars to make my hands go numb, but I have never seen these vibes on a MTB. Like I stated before try it with the gloves you wish to buy, Fox, Peral Isumi, AXO, too many to mention there are all good. Pick one out at your LBS if you wish to try them and take your old gel ones in a pocket if they dont work for ya, switch them on the trail.


----------



## BHopper 5 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rod said:


> I recommend Mechanix gloves that are sold at Lowes. I bought the impact protection with a gel padding, but I didn't like the padding much at first, but now after a year it doesn't bother me at all. It's just not as bulky. I've wrecked in them a few times and they've held up great. They're some what expensive 20-25 dollars roughly, but I'm happy with them.


+1 :thumbsup: this was my 1st pair and love them


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm in the '"no gel" crowd. If your bike is fit correctly, you shouldn't need gel gloves for comfort. I also wear full finger year round.


----------



## HTail (Jan 29, 2004)

*It's not vibs*

Yeah it not vibration causing numbness, it more a pressure point at the heal of your palm that seems to be the cause. The bit of gel padding at the base of your palm for some reason works for me. The glove makers put padding their for a reason.

Maybe more evident with mtn bikes, where your not changing your hand position for hours. I don't use bar ends.


----------



## Mikhs (May 18, 2006)

I'm in the "gel" crowd. Sometimes it has no bearing at all on bike fit but on an individuals physiology. I have worked in an auto assembly plant for almost 30 years and the wear and tear has taken it's toll on my elbows and wrists in particular. When I first started to mt bike, I would get such severe numbness in my left wrist that I couldn't ride more than 15k comfortably. After that I couldn't shift up with my left thumb trigger and it was difficult to maintain good contact with the grip. After changing to a carbon bar, ergon grips and gel gloves I can now ride for as long as I like. In my case I think it is a combination of the three changes I made and not just the gel gloves or bars or grips individually. I am presently using Fox Reflex full finger gel gloves and I really like them.
The gel pads are not as prominent as some other gel gloves and with the mesh back they are good in the summer. Before I got the Fox gloves I always wore half finger gloves and I must say that I much prefer the full finger now that I have tried them. So to the OP go for the full finger gloves. I don't get too caught up in the marketing aspect of road versus mt biking. I use the same gloves for both as well as the same helmet. Basically if I can't clearly see a reason for using different equipment/accessories between the two categories of biking then I share what I already have between the road and the trails.


----------



## pcordon (Sep 22, 2008)

yesterday i fell from my bike and landed hands first. i was wearing my trek moby gel gloves. the gel padding kept my hands intact. i am also in the 'gel' crowd.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*As with almost everything in mountain biking...*

It's personal preference. If you like gel, great. If you don't, great.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

Specialized has some gel full fingered gloves (appear to be geared toward mountain)


----------



## All-in (Oct 3, 2008)

I prefer full finger gloves. The main reason is that when I am on a relatively long or challenging ride, my hands will become very sweaty. I've had my fingers slip off the brakes in some quick decision sticky situations. I suppose wrist bands would help, but I prefer to just use full finger. Fox has some bottom of the line (no padding) ones that I have been using ($11) with no problems. As others have mentioned, it's also nice to know you have a little extra protection if you spill. 

I probably wouldn't mind some padding, but I also feel like I can "attack the trail" a little better with no padding.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I've always used padded gloves, full fingered or not. It's all about comfort to me. Vibration drives me crazy, especially if I am moving down a washboard/hardpack trail. I've tried unpadded gloves also and I think the padding helps a little bit, enough to stick with them.

Try Specialized BG gel padded gloves, they work for me....


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

+1 on the not really necessary for mtn biking thing. Mtn bikes usually have suspension forks and fat tires so it not as sharp a vibration and hit as a road bike on a rough road. Although I will be picking up a pair of Pearl Izumi fingerless with gel for my commuting.


----------



## Fida (Feb 3, 2021)

*LEATHER ANTI VIBRATION GLOVES** & DAMPENING GLOVES IMPACT GLOVES/ GOATSKIN WATERPROOF DRIVER GLOVES LEATHER *

 Driver Gloves Made of Goatskin Leather
Reinforcement Palm With Gel Padded. Driver Gloves Made of Goatskin Leather.
Palm and Back in Brown Waterproof Goatskin Leather.
Kevlar and composite filament fiber lining.
anti-vibration dampening thermoplastic rubber (TPR) patches at the back of the hand.
Shirred Elastic on Cuff.
Keystone thumb.

Mechanical Scored as per international Standard EN388: 3443
*VIBRATION GLOVES*
Sizing

S/M/L/XL/XXL.

Used For

Oil and Gas Industry.
Metal Handling.
Steel Plants.
Construction.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

On a climbing training ride, no gel.

All other days, gel. I practice pulling manuals during most ride, on the entire ride none stop. My palm calluses without the gel are rough and getting too big to sand off.


----------

